# Daylight Saving Time



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Daylight saving time starts today.For those who live in states that observe daylight saving time,did you set your clocks one hour ahead?Now it will be light until 8 pm here.Spring is right around the corner...


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I really despise doing this twice a year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too! They thought it would save energy. Well does it? 
It has really scr-messed up my sleeping


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I hate this stupid time change! It's the worst. I don't get the benefit of it at all.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like daylight savings time and regular standard time lol. 
I get to sleep later with daylight savings time initially, still dark at 7:15am zzzzzzzz! Then when we switch back to eastern standard time in the fall, it gets darker earlier and the chickens go to bed sooner zzzzzzzz!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This time change is not agreeing with me at all. I can't sleep even more and I'm more tired all day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You could be too tired to sleep at night. Take a 1 hour nap in the early afternoon, about 1pm to 2pm or however you like. You'll feel better and should sleep well at night. That's what us old farts are supposed to do anyway lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been an afternoon snoozer for many years. It is good for everyone!


----------

